# Yella!



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

http://picasaweb.google.com/jonas.schuderer/R8


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice so are you defo going for the yellow then JP


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I thought I would like it, but I don't.

Looks much better in some of the other colours.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

That looks sick - and not in the good way!

Personally I don't think yellow "works" on cars in our country with our northern light, which is more at the blue end of the spectrum. It might work in more southern climbs - such as the south of France or Florida - with their warmer light.

Simon.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Looks very wrong.

I can see the on-lookers now. "money does not buy taste does it?"

Where is the hurl emoticon :lol:

It's your decision, but at best i'd say you'd be flushing Â£10K down the shitter come resale time against a black or blue R8.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Not that it'll make a bit of difference, but I have to agree.

I thought the R8 would be one of those cars that looks good in any colour, that yellow just makes 80Ks worth of car look cheap :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I was going to say that it would have helped if he had at least taken a decent side-on picture of it...but then again, I'm not sure it would :?

Doesn't work for me I'm afraid Tim...but then what I think doesn't really matter - I thought you seemed to be edging away from yellow the other night. Maybe why you didn't put any comment against the link on your OP?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

It looks made out of Lego in that Yellow, horrible


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Love the R8 - hate the R8 in yellow, sort of a bastard son of John Merrick and a wasp.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Not a nice yellow at all... unless you want to be called banana man!

:roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well... I still love it, but ultimately it isn't for me...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Well... I still love it, but ultimately it isn't for me...


So you're not going for Yellow??

What colour combo are you going for??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Well... I still love it, but ultimately it isn't for me...
> ...


Wait and see!!

BTW did you get a test drive in the end?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Nope, i ended up playing golf instead. Not quite the same levels of speed & agility, but far more rewarding :lol:

If i don't get a spin in one during the week, i'm booked in for a test drive on Saturday.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

http://picasaweb.google.com/jonas.schuderer/R8 said:


> Report inappropriate content


 :lol:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I didn't realise they had an option for Roadside Recovery Truck Yellow.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice, but it's just missing a decal on the side :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Widget said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/jonas.schuderer/R8 said:
> 
> 
> > Report inappropriate content
> ...


You beat me to it. So, I reported it anyway.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Well I can honestly say that would have made my mind up - Yellow with Carbon blades - looks spot on.


----------

